

Speculations on the next "Age" - katchwreck

Speculatively, what new "Age" will replace the "Space Age", and how long will it take for us to converge on an answer?<p>I've heard about the "Information Age" of smart devices and products, and the "Biotech Age" which with new "wetware" i.e. biomolecular technology, and the "Nanotech Age" of miniaturized space-age machines. If you subscribe to any of these ideas (or a combination thereof), in your mind has this transition occurred already, or will it happen soon, and if so when? Or, what are some other possibilities?<p>I'm curious to survey HN readers and see what they think!
======
jfaucett
I think something like a "biotech" age will probably come next. You can see
its dawn now, for instance in the DNA data encoder recently or chips that
allow parapalegics to control computers through their brain waves. This is
where we begin combining the potential of information technologies with
biological for advancement. I could easily imagine nanochips that interact
with neurons and your retina to allow you to interface with the internet, chat
with collegues oversees, etc. As far as the "Space Age" is concerned a think
that was a misnomer, we aren't anywhere near capable of beginning the
exploration of the vastness of space, and unless we make some ensteinian
breakthroughs in physics we probably won't be able to for several centuries to
come.

------
1123581321
In hindsight we have not yet experienced the space age any more than Eric the
Red began the Age of Exploration. I believe we will begin to truly explore
space over the next hundred years very quickly after some technology is
developed, and that will be called the Space Age. The latter half of the 20th
century belongs to binary computers.

------
aviraldg
Ubiquitous computing enabled by quantum computing. Ultra low power devices,
everywhere.

------
joelklabo
Age of Acceleration

------
tectonic
Material Age?

